
Show HN: Atlantica – Create a mobile app for free in 10 minutes,no code required - rcamargos
https://atlantica-app.com
======
aaronedam
Link is just an image. As far as I can see from the JS part, redirection is
failing.

var language = window.navigator.language;

if(language == 'en-US') { window.location.href = '[https://www.atlantica-
app.com/en/home'](https://www.atlantica-app.com/en/home') }

else if(language == 'pt' || language == 'pt-BR'){ window.location.href =
'[https://www.atlantica-app.com/pt/home'](https://www.atlantica-
app.com/pt/home') }

~~~
rafa-atlantica
Fixed now! Thanks for pointing it out, rookie mistake =(

